# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Corais com problemas!? [Ajuda]

## _Ricardo_

Olá a todos...

Estou com problemas no meu mini NanoReef... Precisava da vossa ajuda!!

Aquario Micro Habitat 15 - 15L
Iluminação AQUARAY MicroLed (Ocean White 9000k)


Corais:
- Green Star Polyps
- palythoas
- Xenia PomPom
- Discosoma cardinalis vermelho
- sinularia/ capnella

- 2 pequenos Amphiprion ocellaris

Na passda 6ª a minha namorada ao alimentar os peixes deixou cair comida em excesso no interior do aqua!! Quando cheguei a casa, já tinha a água meia turva e  os caroais fechados! Fiz o teste do NO2 que se encontarava a *1,6mg/L*

- Fiz uma TPA de 50% e tentei aspirar a comida que se encontrava em excesso;
- Adicionei mais bactérias;
- Passados 2 dias fiz nova TPA de 20%;
- Reduzi a quantidade de comida aos peixes;

Neste momento os corais ainda se mantêm todos fechados, a água já não se enconra turva e os testes são os seguintes:

Temp - 25,0ºc (devido ao frio que se tem feito sentir por vezes desce aos 23/24ºc)
Dens - 1.024
PH - 8.0
KH - 150 mg/L
Ca - *
Mg - *
NH4 - *
NO2 - 0,3 mg/L
NO3 - *
PO4 - *
SI - *

* - Não tenho os testes

Os peixes não estão com nenhum comportamento anormal.
Fiz alguma coisa mal? Há mais alguma coisa que possa fazer?

Obrigado

----------


## Helena Pais

Está a fazer o procedimento correcto.

É manteres as TPAs até os nitritos se estabilizarem em zero.

Os corais com tanta muda de água, estão a adaptar-se ao novo meio e quando voltares à manutenção normal, eles voltam a arrebitar.

Isso é tudo corais de "guerra" e não te deves preocupar, se efectivamente, o problema for esse.

----------

